# Weight Loss & Stress/Trauma Release Workshop



## Hooked (5/11/18)

I saw this today on FB and since many of you aren't on FB I thought I'd just share it with you - and wish that I could be in Pretoria to participate!

The person presenting the workshop is none other than our very own @Bumblebabe. 

Weight loss workshop
Stress release sessions TRE 
9 & 10 November in Mnandi Pretoria. 
Book now to avoid disappointment. 
Limited space available.

Inbox, mail info@livingproof.co.za or WhatsApp 0633681033 for more information.

Do it for yourself 
This is the link to the post. 






And here's the stress release - who doesn't need this? And the silence speaks for itself ...
@Bumblebabe I just LOVE those good vibrations ... it's groovy, baby!






This is the link to the event.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (5/11/18)

Thanks @Hooked 

I’ll come down your way one day 

I’m in PTA this week and Polokwane next weekend. 
Wish I could reach everyone, it’s amazing what a session or two can do for anyone. We hide so much and carry so much weight (physically and mentally).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

